# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تعالوا ياشطار..

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم

وانا اتفح في النت شفت هالعبة وجننتني

وصلت فيها الى: 69 ثانية.

يلا ابغى اشوف شطارتكم :wink: .


انقر هنا

كل ما عليك تضغط start وتلعب واذا خسرت وحبيت تعيد تضغط nochamals spielen

انتظر ردودكم. :toung:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لعبة حلوة 

حدي وصلت 26 بس

لا وبالموت بعد

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

لعبه حلوه ورائـــــــــــعـه
حدي 50 لاوباموت 





شكراا لك أخي 
شبل الطفوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في تقدم وصلت 31

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكووورين ع المرور الحلو.

حاولوا وبتشوفوا في تقدم.

----------


## Hussain.T

وصلت الى 84.

----------


## Hussain.T

الله 
الله

وصلت 100.

التقدم موجود.

----------


## Hussain.T

خيبة امل

77

----------


## Hussain.T

رقم قياسي:

110

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول سي 14 وبعدين 21

ماسا الله السيب 100 

اللهم لا حسد

----------


## LUCKY

اناوصلت 73 

يعني اداء جيد 


ههههههههههه

يسلموا الشبل على اللعبه الراااااااائعه 

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

77 بس لعبه حلوه مررررررررره

----------


## LUCKY

*99*


*اقتربت من الرقم القياسي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

شكرا على اللعبة 
وصلت لل70 بطلوع الروح 
بس ما راح ايأس

----------


## بحر الشرق

يسلموو الله يعطيك العافيه على اللعبه الرائعه والمسليه

----------


## Hussain.T

عفاف الهدى

لا لا لا لليأس لازم تحاولي عشان تنجحي.


LUCKY 

بصرااااحة خطيير يلا حطم الرقم القياسي وش تستنى؟.


نوارة الدنيا

وصلت لل70 نتيجة حلوة ولما تحاولي اكيد بتطوري.

بحر الشوق

يسلموو ع المرور الحلو.

----------


## Hussain.T

وصلت هدية يوم الأربعاء

رقم قياسي جديد

145

----------


## LUCKY

> وصلت هدية يوم الأربعاء
> 
> رقم قياسي جديد 
> 
> 145



 

هههههههههههههههه

صابني احباط من الرقم اللي فوق هههههههههههههه

و الله انك فلته اخي شبل الطفوف

----------


## LUCKY

*وصلت 155 ههههههههههههه*


*و الله اني ....................*

*يالله نبغا حماس عاد lucky  الاول ههههههههه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اول مرة 28 

ومرة ثانية 35 

بس اظل تحت في الهاوية 

كلكم افصل مني 

لكن باحاول في المرات الجاية 

وراح اغلبك يا ولد اختي

----------


## Hussain.T

يلا وينه اللي يبغي الحماس؟ 
انا وصلت  
166 

وعفاف يلا ننتظرك عقبال ما توصلي 200.

----------


## fatemah

وصلت ل31 ثانيةشكرا ع العبة الرائعة
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ياسلام 
72
يسلمووو خيي شبل ع اللعبة الرائعة

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*يس* 
*106*
*جاي لك ياشبل الطفوف*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

أف
في تراجع
75
بس لي رجعه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وصلت 

96

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وصلت 

113

----------


## LUCKY

وصل وصل lucky

 وصلت 179  يالله وين اللي يبغى حماس 


يالله

----------


## ابو طارق

*80  فقط* 


*بسرعة وبدون تركيز* 

*بس اصبروا  على  ابو طارق  لما  يروق* 

*ساحطم الرقم القياسي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وصلت 
121

----------


## Hussain.T

جاكم محطم الأرقام القياسية<< بغيت امووووت لين وصلت هالنتيجة :toung: .

وصلت وبعد طلعت الروووووح

وصلت الى 


الى

185 :wacko: .


يلا بنشوووووف الحماس الحين.



ابوطارق يلا ورينا كبف التحطيم.


ابتسام السهم قربت شوية بعد وتصل يلا ننتظرك معانا في الحماس.

----------


## Hussain.T

وصل وصل شبل الطفوف

وصلت 191 يالله وين اللي يبغى حماس 


يالله

----------


## LUCKY

وصل وصل lucky 

وصلت الى 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
204  يالله نبغى حماس 

جاكم lucky

----------


## LUCKY

*وصلت الى 211* 


*يالله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

48

20

34 

 في عين العدو

مين بيتنافس وياي عشان انجيب اقل رقم

ها ها 

كلكم اباضايات

يمكن عشان اني زعلانة مو عارفة العب

----------


## Hussain.T

وصل وصل شبل الطفوف 

وصلت الى 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
231 يالله نبغى حماس 

بصرااااحة اخوي المناافسة ويااك  حلوة.


وعفاف اذا خلصت اللعبة بتنافس وياك.

----------


## LUCKY

وصلت الى 223 لاكن للاسف خاني التركيز 


بس راح احاول ان اوصل فوق 200 بس خلاص التركيز يقل 

استنى شوي اخي الشبل

----------


## LUCKY

بشق الانفس و بعد قرب طلوع الروووح 

وصل وصل lucky 

و حطمت الرقم القياسي 

و جبت 
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
232

فرق ثانيه وحده 

و الله ان العب حماس وياك واجد 

اكثر من مره اوصل الى 214 او 216 او 223 و 204 

يالله اخي جاء دورك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

وصلت 
133


فيه تحسن

----------


## Hussain.T

وصل وصل شبل الطفوف 
و حطمت الرقم القياسي  
و جبت 
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
::.::237::.:: 
فرق خمس ثوان بس  
و الله ان اللعب ويااك حماس وحلو في نفس الوقت 

يالله اخي جاء دورك 
انتظر رقمك القياسي :wink: .

----------


## Hussain.T

ابتساام السهم

يلا اخي واصل نبغى منافس ثالث.

----------


## Hussain.T

وصلت الى 

245

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

وصلت 100 وانشا الله باطوفكم بعدين

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

بعد التقدم وصلت 138

----------


## LUCKY

*بعد شق الانفس وصلت الى 241* 

*لاكن راح احاول*

----------


## LUCKY

> بعد التقدم وصلت 138



 

يالله اخوي زيد اللعبه حماس و شاركنا ترى الشبل يتحدانا 

هههههههه

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

انشا الله يا 
lucky
دانا وصلت 155 وانشا الله اطوف الشبل واطوفك .......... الحين بتقول : انقلب ضدي .... ههههههههه

----------


## LUCKY

> انشا الله يا 
> lucky
> دانا وصلت 155 وانشا الله اطوف الشبل واطوفك .......... الحين بتقول : انقلب ضدي .... ههههههههه



 
صذقني اذا طفتني راح اطوفك هههههه

و الله ان اللعبه خطيره 

حياك اخي ابن محمد و علي 
يالله خلينا نشوف الحماس

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

وصلت 181 بعد المحاولات الكثيرة

----------


## LUCKY

*وصلت مره ثانيه الى 241 بس و ما قدرت اصمد 4 ثواني زياده* 

*يالله ما عليه استنى شوي شبل* 


*ابن محمد و علي محاوله رااااااائعه* 

*استمر* 

*تحياتي لكم جميعاً*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

أنا طحت   127

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بشق الأنفس وصلت الى 40 * 

*43* 
*30*
* 39 * 

*كلكم ابضايات ال اني*

----------


## LUCKY

وصل وصل lucky 

وصلت الى 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
250


و صدقني بس شفت نفسي وصلت الى هذا الرقم كاني اقول في نفسي خلاص مو لازم تجيب اكثر و ما شفت نفسي الاطحت من الفرحه هههههههههههههههه

يالله جاء دوركم 
يالله شبل الطفوف

----------


## حبيبي باسم

بعد شوي شوف الرقم يا Lucky

----------


## LUCKY

> بعد شوي شوف الرقم يا Lucky



 

هلا اخوي حبيبي باسم 
اتمنى ذالك لتزيد المنافسه 
يالله اخي ابن محمد و علي 
يالله شبل الطفوف جاءكم حبيبي باسم 
يعلن التحدي

----------


## حبيبي باسم

اول مرة وصلت 73

بعد بتشوف بعدين

----------


## اللامع

_                                                              السلام عليكم
                                                                      .
                                                                      .
                                                                      .
                                               لعبة جميلة وممتعة اخي شبل الطفوف 
                                                    وانا وصلت111ونشاء الله نطور
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نتائج باهرة* 

*وصلت 50  * 

*ها ها*

----------


## Hussain.T

وصل وصل شبل الطفوف

وصلت الى  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
256 


يالله جاء دوركم 
يالله LUCKY

ما شاء الله

عندنا منافسين جدد

""عفاف وااصلي فالتقدم موجوود""

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*وصلت الى 29*

*39*

*30* 

*ادعوا ليي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تقدم ملحوظ

62

----------


## LUCKY

وصل وصل lucky 

وصلت الى 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
261

يالله جاء دوركم 

يالله شبل الطفوف 

صراحه صارت اللعبه حماس 

استنى شوي بوصل 300 

يالله تفاعل ياشباب

----------


## Hussain.T

:ongue: ما شاء الله عفاف تطورت واااااااجد <<  تعالي ساعديني يخالة LUCKY متعبيني :sila: 

والفراش الفاطمي وااصلي لكي تتطوري.

انتظرني... :idea:

----------


## LUCKY

> ما شاء الله عفاف تطورت واااااااجد << تعالي ساعديني يخالة LUCKY متعبيني
> 
> والفراش الفاطمي وااصلي لكي تتطوري. 
> 
> انتظرني...



 
سلامتك اخوي شبل من التعب 
بس و الله العب وياكم حماس مررره 
اخي لا تعب نفسك .

الله يوفقك ان شاء الله 
تحياتي لك و لجميع المتابعين 
و انا ناااوي على 300 يالله

----------


## Hussain.T

لا اخي انا اشجع خالتي بس.

يلا يلا 
شبل الطفوف وصل ، وحطم الرقم القياسي 
انا وصلت الى 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
270 
انتظرك اخي. :blink:

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شكلي أنا ما باطوف المئة     
    دانا طحت 
        165

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله على الروح الرياضية 

تابعوا يالفوارس 
شبل
لوكي ابن محمد وعلي 

واني باروح اشوف كم اجيب قبل الصلاة 

دعواتكم شباب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من هو دا الي عيونة قوية 

صكيتوني بعين 

جبت 34 بس 

لكن بعد الصلاة باجي وباشوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بعد الصلاة 43 

يلا راح اثابر عشان اول الى نص الي وصلتوه 

ها ها

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

:closedeyes:  

 :closedeyes: 

 :closedeyes: 

 :closedeyes: 

 :closedeyes: 





151  باحاول مرة أخرى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خطوة بخطوة 

احم احم 

وصلت 

50

والجايات اغضل

ابن محمد وعلي 

استمر فالفوز حليفك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحمد لله 

وصلت 77

بكل فخر

 :clap:  :lol:  :clap:  :lol:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عشان اليوم مو متغذية 

حدي 27 وبس

----------


## Hussain.T

ما شاء الله عليك يخاله

التقدم موجود يلا وصلي لـ 100

----------


## Hussain.T

وينهم المنافسين

شكلهم استسلمواا :unsure:

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

لا مااستسلمنا أنا قاعد أحاول بس ما أطوف المئه 
باروح أجرب مرة ثانيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موجودين احنا 

بس حدي 42

باروح اكل شيتز 

عشان اصير قوية وافوز 

ها ها

----------


## LUCKY

صراحه انا صار لي يومين ما لي خلق العبها 

قل الحماس 

بس استنى علي شوي 

راح اكل شيتز ( ههههههههههه مع اني ما عرفته بس على قوله عفاف ) 



اتنظروا lucky

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع قوة شيتز 

وصلت 

*  

*


50 

لوكي شيتوز هذا ربيان ايراني 

الوحدة من هالربيانات اطول من الصبع 

يا دافع البلا 

بس لذيذ

اذا رحت ايران لازم تشتري لك

----------


## Hussain.T

ويش صار وياكم؟؟؟

يلا انا متحمس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا الحماس معاي مع اخوي داحي الباب 

الي شجعني قبل اشوي واخذت ليما الحين رقم قياسيوهو


*


*

52

ها ها
يلا راوونا حماسكم شباب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

افتريت و جيت

اشوى ما افتر راسي
بس رجعت بنتيجة مشرفة وترفع الراس

وصلت الى /

/

/

91

باركوا ليي

----------


## LUCKY

ههههههههههههههه

مبروك عفاف واصلي نبغى منافسه

اخي شبل الطفوف استنى عليي شوي 

راح اعود و احطم الرقم القياسي 

lucky

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك يا أختي عفاف 
واصلي في التقدم

----------


## LUCKY

صراحه وصلت مرتين 257

و مره 263 

يعني قريب استنى عليي شوي راح اجيب الرقم الجديد

----------


## Hussain.T

انا مستانس

رجع الحماس للاعضاء

يلا يعفاف اخوي اللامع يتحداك.

----------


## Hussain.T

لوكي

شوي وتصل الي يلا انا بنتظارك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وين اللامع ما شوف لمعته باينه

يلا خلي الرقم الي وصل اليه يلمع 

يلا يا ولد اختي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله ماشية في حال سبيلي 

ما شوف الا هالطيور يطيحوني

عفر ديلا اعدائي
 ها ها ها

خلوني اطيح عند رقم 42

----------


## Hussain.T

خلاص خاله الحين اخليه يجي

----------


## اللامع

اهلين خاله 
اناقبلت التحدي
.
.
.
.وصلت الى

104

يلا نمبى حماس

----------


## اللامع

نتيجة مخيبة

 وصلت

90

----------


## اللامع

اهين خالة 

جييت وراسي مرفوع

وصلت 
.
.
148

باركولي

يلا خالة ننتضر جيددك

----------


## amerah

اوصل 10 مو راضي يزيد هههههه

مشكورر خيوو على العبه الحلووه

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*هذه المرة* 

*122* 

*وبس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ياللامع

كل هذا وتقول نتيجة مخيبة 

ماشاء الله الوالد معانا

حلو التحدي كدا

اميرة 
ياهلا فيش معانا اصمدي تصلي



يلا باشوف رزقي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حدي 43 

جاء اللامع وفازني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رجعت بنتيجة احسن

72

واو فزت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذي بنت اختي

حنان الزهراء

سوت روحها عدل 

واعلى شي وصلت له 35

نيالها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمرة من الصبح 

جبت 

72 حلوة

----------


## LUCKY

وصل وصل lucky

وصلت 

.
.
..

.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
285

بعد عناء

حطمت الرقم القياسي 

يالله يا اخواني وصل دوركم 

يالله شبل الطفوف 

صراحه اوصل الى 260 و فوق اكثر من مررره بس ما قدرت اتخطى 270 الا بعد جهد كبير 

يالله نبغى حماس و اسف على الاطاله

----------


## Hussain.T

اهلين خيو لوكي

خلاص ان شاء الله

اجيب الرقم القياسي الجديد

انتظرني..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله الشباب مسيطرين عالساحة 

بنشوف رزقنا وبنجي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:no:  :closedeyes: 


 :noworry:  :no: 


اعلى رقم وصلت له 40

اني زعلانه

----------


## Lionel Messi

وصلت 70 اول مرررررررررة خخخخخخخ

مشكور على اللعبة أخوي

تحياتي

----------


## Lionel Messi

110 لووووووول

ههههههههه

زين زبن في تطور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

80

في عين العدو

ها ها ها

----------


## Hussain.T

بصراحة احاول

بس الى الآن ما وصلت


لكن ما بفقد الأمل

----------


## LUCKY

> بصراحة احاول
> 
> بس الى الآن ما وصلت
> 
> 
> لكن ما بفقد الأمل



انا قلت شبل منافس قوي والله حتى انا طلعت روحي لين ما وصلت الى هذا الرقم 

يالله اخي نبغى نشوف حماسك 

تطور ملحوظ عفاف 

ميسي يالله زيد الحماس مستواك ممتاز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

52

بس فيه محاولات بعد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

50

هي هي 
جابوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يقلك رقم 50  لازق فيي لزق

وش اسوي ما ادري

----------


## Hussain.T

الى الآن مافيه تقدم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

51 

خوش تقدم

----------


## LUCKY

نايمين ياشباب و يا شابات

يالله نبغى حماس

----------


## الأمل البعيد

واااو وصلت 90 كشخه >> مستانسه البنت هههه
يسلموو شبل على اللعبه 
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

انا مو نايم

وصلت الى

280

بس ما في تطور

----------


## Hussain.T

الامل البعيد

واصلي خية

ساعديني على لوكي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يالله يعطيكم العافية شباب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما ادري وش فيني

 38

بس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

37  

اعلى شي 

شكلي قاعدة ابدأ من الصفر

----------


## Hussain.T

عفاف الهدى

ما يصير كدا لازم تستعيدي لياقتك ،هههه

----------


## Hussain.T

انا الى الآن 

280

مافيه تقدم ولو بثانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح احاول يولد اختي

وبنشوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله وعطيتني حماس يولد اختي 73

----------


## عفاف الهدى

43

55

بس اشوى من قبل 

مشكور الشبل على التشجيع والحماس

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

عدت لكم من جديد 210

طفت الميه الحمد لله لكن بالصدفه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على البركة اخوي ابن محمد وعلي

عقبالي اوصل المية بس

----------


## ابو طارق

*117*


*يكفي  كل مرة تختلف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الوالد موجود

بس ما شاء الله عليه شاطر
اني جبت الحين

83

تقدم كبير

----------


## LUCKY

صراحه انك مكافحه اختي عفاف الهدى 


يالله نبغى تفاعل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا باسم الله 

راح ابدأ وشوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

45

بس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

43

----------


## عفاف الهدى

42

بس باحاول

----------


## عفاف الهدى

45 
تتطور

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

مشكور على العبة 
وصلت الى 78

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 

اختنا الجديدة 

حلم شكلها شاطرة 

الله يوفقها 

باروح اشوف كم يجي معاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي جا معاي 51

كويس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبعد طول  غياب 

اشتهيت اللعب هاللعبة الحلوة

وجيت برقم يعتبر قياسي

بالنسبة لمجهوداتي البسيطة

63

----------

